# Plans



## Dooey (Mar 1, 2013)

I am looking for plans to build a draw leaf table do you know where i can get them?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't have plans, but for my dining table I came up with this. 
Breadboard ends pull out and then the leaves drop in. 



















Closed no leaves. 









Open, leaves drop in.


----------



## Dooey (Mar 1, 2013)

I want on where the leaf is attached to the table.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

If the leaves are attached them it wouldn't be a leaf. The whole purpose is to be able to remove them.


----------



## Dooey (Mar 1, 2013)

The leaf slides under the table top.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you. 
Try doing a search on Internet.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Check with DaveR on fine woodworking or Sketchucation


----------



## chip.tessen (Mar 3, 2013)

Dominick that a nice table.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have plans for you however I've worked on hundreds of them. The sketch is a little busy however the table is pretty simple. The top is free floating and is just held on with two steel pins or sometimes 3/4" dowels. One set of runners is spaced so it fits inside of the runners from the other side of the table.


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool design Dominick. Keep up the great work. 
To the OP, Dominick's table could be cut in half and fastened to a rack and pinion assembly with a hideaway leaf or the leaf stored separately. Either way, it would look great and be functional. Have fun searching google for plans, I have gotten some great ideas searching for plans on the web lol.


----------

